# Mittelmeer u. Sardinien



## Fynshafen (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen!


Plane im Mai eine Segeljacht vom Festland Spaniens durch das Mittelmeer, nach Sardinien zu überführen.

Auch auf dieser Reise möchte ich nicht ohne Angel fahren, habe aber keinerlei Erfahrung in dieser Art der Angelei. Wer kann mir etwas zu diesem Thema sagen (Schleppfischen, Brandungsangeln, Köder und Beute usw.)

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruss Fynshafen


----------



## buggs (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Fynshafen,
habe Deine Anfrage mal nach Europa verschoben.
Hier wird dir geholfen!


----------



## Micky Finn (19. Dezember 2003)

Moin Fynshav,

beim Schleppen von einer Segelyacht wirst du das Problem haben, daß kein geeigneter Rutehalter zu Verfügung steht.

Bei einer Multirolle mir Ösen verwendest du einen Tampen den du mehrfach um die Reling legst. An den Enden befinden sich zwei Karabiner aus dem Bergsteigebedarf die in die Ösen eingehängt werden. Durch den Wasserwiederstand des Schleppköders wird die Rute ziemlich waagerecht in der Reling hängen.

Bei Ruten ohne Ösen (Fliegenrute oder Stationärrolle) nimm eine Schlaufe aus dem gleichen Tampen den du vor dem Rollensitz um den Rutengriff legst.
Geschleppt werden kann alles. Lures, Wobbler, Fische, aufgeriigte Naturköder. Verwende auf jeden Fall eine relativ große Rolle und mindestens 50 lbs Mono-Schnur wegen der Dehnung. 
Bis das Segelboot stoppt kann ne Menge Schnur aublaufen und du willst ja auch nicht nur langsam fahren.
Hab das vor Jahren in Kroatien betrieben und sogar ab und zu was gefangen, aber Riesen waren keine dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2003)

Hört sich interessant an.
Lass mal raus, mickey, was Du gefangen hast und was heisst "keine Riesen"??


----------



## Micky Finn (19. Dezember 2003)

Ein paar Goldmakrelen und Bonitos, Portionsfische mit vieleicht 3 bis vier Pfund.  Aber wie gesagt keine Riesen. Wir waren auch nie weit "draußen", sind da eigentlich immer so zwischen den Inseln spazieren gefahren. Etwas großes hat sich nie auf meine Köder gestürzt. Für eine Bereicherung des Abendessen hats ab und an gereicht.

War in der Zeit bevor sich Serben und Kroaten an die Kehle gingen. Ich war damals überrascht überhaupt was an den Haken zu bekommen. Waren damals meine stümperhaften Anfänge. Hab heute noch ne Narbe in der Handinnenfläche weil mir ne versunkene Mülltüte die Handleine durch die Finger sausen ließ.... da hatte ich noch keine Rute/Rolle....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2003)

Da haste bei der Tüte sicher erst mal an den Fang des Lebens gedacht, oder??
Ich hab im Neckar schon mal nen vollgesogenen Schlafsack!! in der Strömung gedrillt.
Mordsgewicht, an der Seite mit neem 40 - Gramm - Effzett "gehakt", so dass er immer wieder "ausgebrochen" ist im Drill. 
Ich hab schon geglaubt, ich hab endlich den 2 - Meter - Waller)
Dann auch noch sehr trübes Wasser und man sieht nur nen Riesenschatten kurz an der Oberfläche auftauchen.
Adrenalin pur im Drill, Enttäuschung pur nach der Landung.
So stelle ich mir das mit der Plastiktüte bei Dir auch vor)
Oder anders gesagt: Angeln ist schön))


----------



## Micky Finn (19. Dezember 2003)

Ne, ich hab den schwarzen Müllsack sogar gesehen als wir mit dem Schiff vorbei fuhren... hab noch gedacht "Sch....." der schwimmt genau in meinen Köder. Den wollt ich aber ums verreck.... nicht verlieren.

Den Lure hatte ich mir am Vorabend mühsam zusammengepfriemelt. Hab im Hafen eine Stück orangenes Kunststofftau mit dem Taschenmesser abgesäbelt. Das Ganze aufgedröselt, einen Puschel draus geformt und den Kopf mit Draht fixiert. Nen dicken Draht in die Mitte gesteckt um später die Schnur durchzuführen. Dann das Ganze auf dem Holzkohlengrill versucht zu "verschweißen"... mann hat das gestunken und gequalmt.
Mit irgendeinem komischen Kleber das ganze dann noch stabilisiert. Das Ergebnis war absolut ugly..... dazu noch ein rostiger Haken und Handline aus schätzungsweise 2 mm Mono auf ner Holzhaspel die ich auf dem Boot gefunden hab, aber zwei tage später hab ich den ersten Bonito mit gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2003)

Besser Bonito als Mülltüte)))) (auch wenn er klein ist)


----------



## Fynshafen (19. Dezember 2003)

Moin Micky

Danke für Deinen Tipp. 
Ich werde wohl mal alles aus meinem Koderkoffer ausprobieren. Und da ich schon seit Jahren in die Dänische Südsee (Kleiner Belt, Fynshafen) zum Bootsangeln fahre, hat sich dort so einiges angesammelt. 
Als Angelgerät hatte ich mir eigentlich meine 100 Gr. Rute vorgestellt, die ich auch zum leichten Pilken benutze. Auf der Rolle ist ausreichend viel, aber geflochtene Schnur. Ich denke, bei richtiger Einstellung der Bremse ist auch die tauglich!

Gruss Fynshafen


----------



## Micky Finn (19. Dezember 2003)

Besorg dir was schwereres, mit der Rute bekommst du selbst einen leichten Fisch während der Fahrt nicht ans Boot gedrillt ,wenn er nicht so klein ist daß er gleich über die Wasseroberfläche schlittert. 

Eine 100 Gramm-Rute hat nicht das Rückrad. 200 Meter abgezogene Schnur sind da nix, selbst wenn du den Biß gleich bemerkst - es ist nicht möglich wie beim Motorboot sofort die Fahrt rausnehmen.  
Die Rute wird aber auch mal unbeaufsichtigt vor sich hinfischen. Deshalb brauchst du auch eine laute Knarre.

Leicht eingestellt Bremse bei leichter Rute bedeutet Köder und Schnurverlust bei der Art von Angelei.

Klasse Köder für kleine Bonitos sind auch silberne Tubenfliegen mit nem Drilling. Du hast keinen Twist und der Drilling zieht schön Blasen.
Als Beschwerung etwas Blei oder ein Stück eingespleißte  Bleischnur. (Fliegenschnur, Teeny etc.)

Alternativ kannst du auch mit einer dicken Handleine mit Schockabsorber (Fahrradgummi) schleppen.


----------



## Baramundi (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Micky,

ich hab während meines Törns in der türkischen Ägäis mit ner 150 Gramm Rute eine 40er monofil (200 Meter Fassung) mit Wobbler hinterhergeschleppt. Wenn man schnell genung beidreht ist es bei einem Biss bei 6 Knoten machbar, solange man keine Mörderfische an der Leine hat. Hab dabei einen Thun und eine Goldmakrele der 4 Pfund Klasse erwischt. Waren klein aber fein.....

Gruß, Bara


----------



## Micky Finn (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Bara,

dann war das Abendessen ja gesichert. :m Was für ein Thun war es denn?

Wenn du als Käptn selbst an der Pinne sitzt ist das ok. Wenn das Manöver aber erst "angekündigt" werden muß, damit die Mitfahrer darauf vorbereitet sind gehts dann doch etwas länger und man ist um stärkeres Gerät mit ein paar mehr Metern Schnur ganz froh.


----------



## Baramundi (8. Januar 2004)

Hi Micky, 

na ja von Abendessen gesichert kann man da nicht reden - bei 2 Fischen in einer Woche, und ich habe IMMER den Wobbler draussen gehabt. Aber kein Wunder, die Griechen und die Türken dort waren auch jahrelang besonders fleissig mit Dynamit unterwegs. Der Fischbestand dort geht quasi gegen null - sehr, sehr traurig.

Ach ja, es war ein blauer Thun.

Gruß, Bara


----------

